# Battery drain AOSP



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Since CM10 from 9/24 been seeing crazy battery drain from 'media server' keeping the phone 'awake' and not in deep sleep

Stock kernel
No HD Widgets (someone else was having issues due to HD widgets and media server)
I have done a fresh install from 9\28 build same issue.

Any ideas?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Someone else had this issue and this fixed it for them.

Transfer/backup everything on your sdcards (internal/external) and wipe/format them.

Try it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Alright, i shall try this -


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

ok backed up ext\internal storage wiped em, reinstalled from fresh latest CM10 will see how it does tomorrow


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

update: all has been well


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

made a n00b error, spoke too soon and without checking , apparently Direct Track has been keeping my phone awake for 17 hours now (3 of those hours while being charged too)

I been researching a bit and saw other ppl having this issue over on the xda cm10 nightly d2vzw thread and it seems to be connected with any audio function apollo gmusic anything you use


----------



## digi (Jul 18, 2011)

Can you tell me where those signal and battery icons are from?


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

digi said:


> Can you tell me where those signal and battery icons are from?


part of blue infinium theme


----------



## inkedadrenaline (Jul 28, 2012)

I had same issue when I tried our out cm so I went back to beans rom.

Tapatalk'd / Galaxy SIII / Beans Rom


----------

